

You Can’t Do Squat About Spotify’s Eerie New Privacy Policy - j_hanbanan
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/cant-squat-spotifys-eerie-new-privacy-policy/

======
bashinator
I can absolutely avoid being affected in any way by Spotify's privacy policy.
I can not use Spotify, and in fact I don't.

No audio CD, nor the files I've ripped from them, have ever tried to collect
my personal data for marketing purposes.

~~~
montibbalt
Sure, unless you put that audio CD in your computer and Sony installed a
rootkit.

------
flashman
I give up. I really do. There's just no point trying to protect my personal
information and metadata from the constellation of automatic processes
collecting and storing it. All I'm really doing is crossing my fingers and
hoping it's someone else who goes under the bus when the time comes. At least
the music on Spotify helps me take my mind off it.

It won't be pretty when the Reddit database eventually leaks, though.

~~~
Nadya
Just a reminder that Facebook can track people who don't even use Facebook.

Any big player in the data game can do the same - and by "can", I mean "does".

------
Nadya
So let's discuss Wired's Privacy Policy.

 _> Our servers may also automatically collect information about you, your
online behavior and your computer, mobile or other device. The information
collected may include, without limitation, the make, model, settings,
specifications (e.g., CPU speed, connection speed, browser type, operating
system, device identifier) and geographic location of you and/or your
computer, mobile or other device, as well as date/time stamp, IP address,
pages visited, time of visits, content viewed, ads viewed, the site(s),
application(s), destination(s), and/or service(s) you arrived from, and other
clickstream data._

Wired wants to know where I am going!

 _> If you choose to access, visit and/or use any third party social
networking service(s) that may be integrated with the Service, we may receive
personally identifiable information and other information about you and your
computer, mobile or other device that you have made available to those
services, including information about your contacts on those services._

They want to know my contacts!

 _> We reserve the right to use, transfer, assign, sell, share, and provide
access to all personally identifiable information and other information about
you and your computer, mobile or other device that we receive through third-
party social networking services in the same ways described in this Agreement
as all of your other information._

Awesome! So even if the third-party social networking services isn't selling
my personally identifiable information as per their privacy policy, _Wired_
can and will!

 _> As discussed below, you may opt out of third party tracking on the Service
at any time. However, we do not currently support any browser based Do Not
Track (DNT) settings or participate in any DNT frameworks, and we do not
assign any meaning to any potential DNT track signals you may send or alter
any of our data collection or use practices in response to such signals. _

Wired will ignore any Do Not Track headers I send them, and track me anyways.
At least they're being honest.

Well at least Wired offers a partial opt-out that isn't "don't use Wired":

 _> If you do not wish to have your personally identifiable information shared
with third parties, contact our Privacy Policy Coordinator as described at the
end of this document._

Though they will still collect the data and it could still be transferred to
another business if Wired assets are sold.

Why am I pointing this out? Because Privacy Policies suck. Practically all of
them - and the sites ganging up on Spotify about this update have _equally bad
Privacy Policies_.

Pot meet kettle.

------
teaneedz
I think the real question is, "Will Spotify nix the new privacy policy?" I
wonder how they reached the product decision to roll it out. I deleted the app
like many others are doing. Did they really underestimate the backlash?

------
cpach
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10091031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10091031)

